
RamFuzz: a fuzzer for individual method parameters using LLVM - Jerry2
https://github.com/dekimir/RamFuzz
======
emmab
See QuickCheck for Haskell
[https://wiki.haskell.org/Introduction_to_QuickCheck1](https://wiki.haskell.org/Introduction_to_QuickCheck1)
Theories for junit [https://github.com/junit-
team/junit4/wiki/Theories](https://github.com/junit-team/junit4/wiki/Theories)
(see
[http://junit.org/junit4/javadoc/4.12/org/junit/experimental/...](http://junit.org/junit4/javadoc/4.12/org/junit/experimental/theories/ParameterSupplier.html)
) quickcheck for rust
[https://github.com/BurntSushi/quickcheck](https://github.com/BurntSushi/quickcheck)
etc.

There are many programming-language specific libraries for this where you
define semantically appropriate suppliers of random parameter values.

It would be nice to use write tests like this, then run them to get a set of
seed data for the fuzzer.

------
dekimir
Author here, AMA.

